# Lights not working - fuse or what ?



## jd_boss_hogg (Aug 26, 2009)

Probably a regular posting here, but can't find a similar thread to my exact problem...

The orange side marker lights, and the top/rear/side panel (red/clear ) lights - do not work on either side of the van. All of the main Fiat lights work fine (headlights/rear light cluster etc)....

Rimor Europa on Fiat 2007 2.3jtd

Does anyone know where to start looking for this... if i want to check if its an earth fault, how do i know which side of the buln is 12v, and which earth ?


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi,

Your vehicle handbook should tell you what fuses to check first. From there on it is a matter of systematically working through a fault finding procedure.

Check your vehicle battery to determine what terminal is earthed. On a lighting circuit the centre point of the bulb holder is positive the side connection negative.


----------



## MYFANWY1 (May 9, 2011)

*lights*

Hi there, the centre pin is 12 volt, the side is the earth.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Usually vehicle lights are fused one side at a time so if a fuse goes you dont lose all the lights at once, Have you ever seen them working? do you know for a fact they have bulbs in?


----------



## jd_boss_hogg (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi Drew - unfortunately my book is in Italian, so i can work out most parts, but I can't even think of the english name for these lights, so certainly cant work out the Italiian (hence me asing where they are)

Myfanwy - I havn't looked at the orange ones yet, but the top side ones are connected top/bottom..would wiring colour give it away? Can i just stick a meter on the connectors to see which is 12v ?

Also, the fuses have a small metal spot on the top of them, almost like a test point - do i have to pull them all out to test them, or can i probe them in-situ ? Don't really want to pull out every fuse if possible...


----------



## jd_boss_hogg (Aug 26, 2009)

Sideways - the top side ones have definitey worked in the past - bulbs are fine (havn't actually checked the bottom marker ones yet, because i actually thought they were reflectors until i was under the van looking).... i'll nip outside and take a look at them also...


----------



## jd_boss_hogg (Aug 26, 2009)

Fixed !

Thanks to everyone, but is now fixed - with a very simply !

I think that the negative feed to these lights comes from the leisure battery - and the positive from the cab battery. I had the leisure battery disconnected, when i receonnected the lights came on instantly. I'm guessing that the live comes from the cab battery, because they only swith on with the headlights.... anyway, i'll never drive along with leisure battery switched off, so suppose i'm fixed now...

unless somebody thinks it's a bad idea to keep it that way ?


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

I find that a bit odd as the negative sides of the two batteries are normally connected via the chassis anyway. I have very limited knowledge of vehicle electrics so maybe there will be an expert along to comment on why this should happen.

JohnW


----------



## jd_boss_hogg (Aug 26, 2009)

Yes, but by dropping the connection handle, maybe it disconencts both the live and earth from the leisure battery...actually breaks the connection so there is no connection at all to the chassis ?


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

My marker lights and radio only work if the charging system is switched on. Mine is a sargent system.


----------

